# help putting abu 6500 mag back together



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I just got a 6500c3ct mag. I took the left side of my reel apart to see my magnets now I cant reassemble left side properly. I'm stuck and feel like a bonehead. Can you help me please?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/

This guy can tell you there is a way you need to have you setting to get it to engage right.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

good 6500 thread here
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37829
charlie


----------



## johnp (Mar 5, 2004)

assuming this is a green mag elite with the slide mags:
When you go to put the reel back together, assuming you get this far  the trick to getting the slider meshed with the spring is to push the slider to zero and place the side plate down on the reel so the screw holes line up. Press fairly firmly but DON'T try to force it closed at the top, you'll break the slider. When you have it placed so everthing lines up and you feel the pressure of the top spring, very slowly slide the slider back towards eight until you feel it slip off the spring. As soon as it does, STOP! Now press the side plate all the way on and move the slider back to zero. All's that's left is to put the screws back in; compliments of tres irby at hatteras outfitters.
be patient. don't force it and it will go back together. it also helps to have three hands...lol
john


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

First, to make things easier to get back together, remove the right side plate (3 knurled screws) and pull out the spool to get it out of the way. Then you have a bare frame. Remove the gold shaft spacer from the left side plate. There are three parts in the left side plate: 2 springs (1) (2), one magnet carrier (3). The one spring (1) should still be attached to the frame.










Drop the small spring into the magnet carrier slot, and then set the magnet carrier on the frame so that it lines up with the two posts on the frame as shown.










Set the frame in a vertical position. When we put the side plate back on, the object is to get the tip of the spring lined up with the grooves in the plastic slider piece in the side plate.










Here's the tricky part. Set the slider on the end plate on 6. While holding the frame vertically, line up the side plate and GENTLY press it towards the frame. Don't force anything; there will be resistance from the two springs. Slide the mag adjustment with your finger and it'll go CLUNK. Then see if you can press the end plate all the way onto the frame (again don't force it). With the end plate down to the frame, move the mag adjustment. If it's free, and the magnet carrier moves in and out, put the three screws back in; if not, start over. 

Next time you want to see the magnets, remove the right side plate and the spool, and it'll look like this. With the end plate back on, the magnet carrier should slide in and out (towards the spool) when you move the mag adjustment.










Put the gold shaft spacer back in the left side plate, and put a drop of oil in it. Put a drop of oil in each spool bearing, then drop the spool back into the frame. 










Put the right end plate back on, tighten the three screws (don't over tighten them). You then should have something that looks like this. Check the end play in the spool, make sure it's not too tight.










Put it back on the rod, go to the beach. Catch some fish. Try hard not to make it look like this.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

NIIICE, Jim... 

This cat owes you a beer:beer: for taking the time to photo and diagram the whole mess. I had to learn it the HARD way...Trial and lots of error!....


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Dang, Surf Fish, how did you make it look like the last picture? Did a 10+ super hottie in a tiny bikini walk by while you hit a nice pendulum?  :redface:   

Oh, yeah, I meant to ask, are you interested in combining your pics and instructions in this thread with my 6500 takedown thread and making it a PDF or something downloadable/printable so the poor guys who want to print it out don't have to print 65+ pages of pics to service their Abus? PM me.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Dang, Surf Fish, how did you make it look like the last picture? Did a 10+ super hottie in a tiny bikini walk by while you hit a nice pendulum?  :redface:


I've done so many of those, it's hard to remember which picture goes with what accident, but I think that one was caused by premature sinker release due to knot fatigue in the bottom rig coupled with the intention of tossing the bait farther than I'm capable of tossing it...


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Mr. Surf Fish, thank you so much! I thought I was doomed.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Al Kai said:


> Mr. Surf Fish, thank you so much! I thought I was doomed.


No problem. If you ever decide you want to see the gears in the other side, let me know and I'll take a picture of them for you


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Surf Fish said:


> No problem. If you ever decide you want to see the gears in the other side, let me know and I'll take a picture of them for you



Nice job


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Good question and a great answer. This should go in the Fishing Bible. Took me about 2 days to figure out how to get that spring back in so your not alone.


----------

